# UPDATE: We've Made Our Decision About Duke!



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

WooHoo! Well done. Love to hear failed foster stories. Duke will be giving you lots of extra love to pay you back.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Yahoo...That made my day. Thank You One more saved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOOO HOOO!!!!! As a person that has adopted two of their fosters I say you just know when the decision is right. And isnt that feeling so great to see them blossom into the dog they are meant to be.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Ginger says 3 legged Goldens are the best!









Congrats!! :-D


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for you and Duke!!!!! Big congratulations to all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! That is so wonderful, you can read how happy he is in his eyes.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Duke- welcome home!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Woohoo!!! I'm so happy about your decision! I can't say I'm surprised though, I was just waiting for this thread  I knew that you and your family have just fallen head over heels for this special boy - and I have no doubt that he will live the happiest life imaginable right.where.he.is!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!! I hope Tuff Dog sees this too so he can also give three paws up! Congrats, Duke!


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Bless your heart. I wish you and Duke a lifetime of love and happiness.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Duke, welcome home!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent !!!:appl:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!!! I'm sure he's happy that he's home for good


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

way to go Duke !! good boy for stealing your new owners hearts


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations. I am sure Duke is a happy boy now !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo hooo  Congrats to Duke and you


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin:

Yeaaaaaaaaa. Happy new forever home.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome home Duke!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations, and Duke is such a handsome fellow.
Kay


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish you many happy and healthy years together! There is no place like Home. I'm glad Duke found that home with you...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations Duke! You hit the jackpot!!! 
_<something tells me your new family did too!>_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ggdenny*

GGDENNY

I cannot tell you how ECSTATIC I am for Duke and your family!!

You made the RIGHT DECISION-*Duke was MEANT to be with you!!:--*heart::--heart:

God Bless!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats!! With your next foster you'll become a 3 dog family for a while!! Having 2, even an old fogey and a nut like I do, is great. Let me know what 3 is like!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your wonderful new addition!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to your new family....I love happy endings!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yahoo!!!!!!! Congrats to you and Duke. 

And thank you so much for helping to transport another rescue dog.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats to your whole family - both skin & fur


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_Duke's true personality has really come out in the past several weeks: he's sweet, funny, naughty, silly, loving, clingy and above all, happy_."


Duke sounds like a wonderful boy who has found the perfect home. I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YAY!!! Congratulations Duke!! How wonderful for you all!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I love stories that have happy endings!  Congrats to you, your family and DUKE!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:thanks::thanks::banana::banana::banana::jamming::jamming::appl::appl::artydude:artydude:artydudeYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUKE IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! That is fabulous!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY!!!! I love to read these stories.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Hooray!!!!!!!!!! I hope Tuff Dog sees this too so he can also give three paws up! Congrats, Duke!


Hey there Duke:wavey: Tuff Dog say's he is not surprised one bit you stole their heart

Congratulations on having such loving people to give you a forever home. Red heads have a big heart.
This is a picture of Tuff 2 years ago when I told him he could come and live with us forever. 

Duke buddy....3 paws up from Tuff


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Duke buddy....3 paws up from Tuff


Thanks, Tuff. Your are quite the handsome doggie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GGDenny*

GGDenny

I have to come back and post AGAIN-I have to say YOU ROCK and I am dancing over here about you and Duke!!


:--heart::--heart::You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW what great news 
congratulations to you all especially to Duke and Conner who can be true brothers for ever now thanks to you


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Duke, you threw a curve ball at your Mama, but she caught it! Warms my heart...


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! What a beautiful boy!!!! He is so very lucky! I LOVE the red boys sooooo much!!!! I get to pick up our first foster Golden tomorrow. He's 11 years old. We are very excited to have another Golden to LOVE!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So happy for you ALL!! Wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome home, Duke!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*ggdenny:* Welcome Home to Duke!!!

*SUNSHINEMOM: *Congrats to you picking up your 11 year old Foster Boy today!!! PLEASE Let us know when you get home!!!!!


----------

